# looking to assist with a local project



## bulifant (Dec 9, 2006)

Hello,
My name is Kevin and I reside in Virginia Beach, VA.…I’m a young fella at 38, a private pilot, and an addict to these ole birds. I have a passion for preservation of this aviation history, but don’t have the resources to finance my own project. I am more than willing to offer my available time on someone’s warbird project locally (if there is such a thing). I bring some machining skills, an engineering background and some limited workshop resources. I’m very comfortable around engines, but have no A&P SA. Please don’t hesitate to refer me to anyone who may be interested.

KB


----------

